# Another try at 1/144 scale



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my Academy/Minicraft He 111 I just finished. This is my second 1/144 scale model I have built and I like them because they don't take up much shelf space, this scale would be perfect for large multi-engined aircraft such as the He 177, Ju 290, and Ta 400. Now if somebody would just make kits of these type of aircraft it would be great!

My model was built O.O.B. and I used a mix of the kits decals and some from my spares box. I painted my He 111 in a 70/71 camouflage pattern and sprayed a scribble of 76 on top of that, I tried to copy the type of camouflage many He 111s wore in the last days of the Luftwaffe in 1945.

The little Fw 190 seen in some of the pics below was built from the Eduard kit.










































Agentsmith


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

VERY cool! A much higher level of detail than I ever thought you could get in 1/144.

I imagine you could squeeze quite an armada on your shelf! 

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
Links


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments linksinachain!

I have a few more 1/144 scale kits left in my stash, all Eduard kits, the Me 262 B, Ju 52, and another Fw 190. The first two kits are very nice but the Fw 190 is an older kit and it shows it by not having very much detail.

Here are two more pics,

















Agentsmith


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

The sepia tone is a great effect. Again, nice work!

What are you using for the background? Something you have built or is it photoshop? I have some pics I'd like to add background to as well, but I am unsure how to proceed.

Cheers!
Links


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful camo painting in the small scale! :thumbsup: I also like your backdrop - very effective.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks paulhelfrich and thanks again linksinachain!

Links,
The backdrop used in the pictures of the He 111 is a model RR product I bought from one of the Walther catalogs.
Its funny you brought up the topic of backdrops, I just started painting a new one early Sunday morning. It is going pretty good but I am having a very hard time painting clouds that look natural, I thought airbrushing clouds would be quite easy but I can't seem to get the hang of it yet.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking pix! Not sure I could model in that scale, have hard enough of a time seeing in HO when customizing slotcars.  rr


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

does photoshop have a nose hair tool now?

Nice work!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done! When I saw the title of this post I thought you were trying one of those 1/144 armor kits. I have a hard enough time working in 1/72...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

The clear parts on this model were so small I was worried about dropping them because if I did there was a good chance they would be lost forever, aside from that this was a fun kit to put together.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The clear parts on this model were so small I was worried about dropping them because if I did there was a good chance they would be lost forever, aside from that this was a fun kit to put together.
> 
> Agentsmith


 
A friend of mine finds his dropped parts with his vaccuum cleaner. He has some tight mesh screen material he tapes to the nozzle's end then starts vaccuuming the area where he believes the piece fell.  rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats a great idea roadrner! Thanks for the tip.

Agentsmith


----------



## amorgan91 (Oct 6, 2009)

I like it. Especially the size, I'm more partial to the smaller Models than the larger ones.


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

Great Job. What kind of airbrush did you use to get the "scribble" line on the paint job?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks amorgan91 and Hammerdude!

Hammerdude,
I used my new Iwata HB-B Plus to paint this model. Its a very good airbrush but one thing I have learned in the short time that I have had it is it requires good quality paint and the paint has to be thinned just right in order to spray fine lines. The ''scribble'' on the He 111 is a little on the grainy side but it will have to do, the paint should have been thinned a little bit more.

Agentsmith


----------

